# Patches for DEU's



## ortona19 (1 Nov 2010)

Can anyone tell me some other patches that can be earned to wear on DEU uniforms besides the cross rifles and cross rifles with crown or trade patches. I am just curious because you see American soldiers covered in patches and medals on their DEU's and Canadian Soldiers uniforms seem to have almost nothing.


----------



## BDTyre (1 Nov 2010)

Any medal awarded to the member, ranger tab (if earned), wound stripe, jump wings (including foreign ones, I believe), mentioned-in-dispatches. There's probably some that I missed. Keep in mind that Americans' uniforms are basically their resume - you can venture as to how long they've been in and where they've been by the undress ribbons they wear. There's a lot of medals similar to ours - you get it for deploying. I believe - and I could be mistaken - that a member of the US Army that particiapted in OEF in both Iraq and Afghanistan actually receives three medals: one for taking part in OEF and one for each theatre. Maybe some of those with more experience with the Americans could verify that?


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Nov 2010)

Wound stripe was replaced by the Sacrifice medal, so I believe they're rare. Mentioned in Dispatches is an oak leaf that goes on your medal/undress ribbons. The red patch is back for members of 1 Can Div, and Bde troops have their specific brigade patches. There's also a combat diver badge.


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Nov 2010)

Commander in Chief commendations, Operator Badge, Assaulter Badge, Different QL4 badges for different trades such as crossed bayonet for Recce in the Infantry. tons of different things


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Nov 2010)

EOD Badge


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2010)

Flying badges - eg:  Loadmaster, Aero Medevac


----------



## CombatDoc (2 Nov 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Flying badges - eg:  Loadmaster, Aero Medevac


Navy dolphins including Clearance Diver, Ships Team Diver, Adv Diving MO.  All the other hazardous trade badges.  L1 affiliation metal badge on the right, such as the Army emblem, CMP insignia, etc.  And let's not forget the new Admiralty Curl over the rank stripes for naval officers.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Nov 2010)

ortona19 said:
			
		

> ...... Canadian Soldiers uniforms seem to have almost nothing.


If you're in this for the pretty badges, you will be sorely disappointed (although we do seem to be creating more dubious bling on a recurring basis). The Canadian military has always had understated uniforms. It's the nature of the beast. 


If your primary focus is badges, there's the Boy Scouts, League of Frontiersmen, or......







the Ugandan Presidency


----------



## BDTyre (3 Nov 2010)

Is that Idi Amin? Where's his Glengarry? As impressive as that is, I'm sure there are some Soviet "career officers" (i.e. political enough to survive) that could rival that.


----------



## MMSS (3 Nov 2010)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Is that Idi Amin? Where's his Glengarry? As impressive as that is, I'm sure there are some Soviet "career officers" (i.e. political enough to survive) that could rival that.



Like Zhukov?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Nov 2010)

Why not just enjoy a nice, uncluttered uniform in the best "british" (and commonwealth) tradition?

I was just looking at the picture of the First Sea Lord Sir Stanhope (basically an Admiral, professional head of the whole Royal Navy). His "DEU" only has four decorations and medals: Knight Grand Cross of the order of the Bath (which he just got for assuming his duties as 1SL); Officer of the Order of the British Empire, which he likely got when he became Commander-in-chief of the Fleet; his long service medal and his Nato Service Medal. I do not think he considers himself a lesser admiral than any american "top heavy" one.

When I commanded the joint (CAN-US) headquarter of NCSO ST-Lawrence/CDR Laurentian, I worked with american LTs that wore rows upon rows of the damn things (I think one of them was for crossing the street without assistance of a Petty Officer  ) while all I wore was my CD with clasps: It never even crossed my mind that they could be "superior" to me.

I forgot: Sir Stanhope also wears his dolphins: He is a submariner.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Nov 2010)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I forgot: Sir Stanhope also wears his dolphins: He is a submariner.



Well, everyone has their crosses to bear


----------



## BDTyre (4 Nov 2010)

I can't imagine the hassle Zhukov had in donning/doffing his jacket.   And I'm sure he got a medal for the first 1000 soldiers he "dedicated" to Mother Russia, and probably a clasp for each subsequent 500.


----------



## mover1 (4 Nov 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If you're in this for the pretty badges, you will be sorely disappointed (although we do seem to be creating more dubious bling on a recurring basis). The Canadian military has always had understated uniforms. It's the nature of the beast.



Actually your Quite wrong in that. During the first world war we had quite colorful uniforms denoting Division and unit.  Also during the Second World war our unit flashes coupled with brigade and Div patches proved to be quite colorful. It was only in the 60's that we went drab and boring.


----------



## MMSS (4 Nov 2010)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Actually your Quite wrong in that. During the first world war we had quite colorful uniforms denoting Division and unit.  Also during the Second World war our unit flashes coupled with brigade and Div patches proved to be quite colorful. It was only in the 60's that we went drab and boring.



Well keeping in mind that anyone who served in WW2 got the 39-45 medal, at least one campaign star for France/Germany, Italy, Pacific, etc, possible the volunteer svc medal, as well as individual awards, uniforms for the late 40s/50s would naturally seem more"colourful" then those worn afterwards. (Not to diminish those who served in Korea and actions afterwards)


----------



## mover1 (4 Nov 2010)

I was talking more of DIV Patches and Trade Badges. Not the bling on your chest.

http://www.germanmilitaria.com/OtherNations/CanMeda02.html
http://www.germanmilitaria.com/OtherNations/CanMedal03.html

http://www.kaisersbunker.com/ceftp/patches.htm

BTW anyone need any battle dress PM Me. It wont fit you but its great for display.


----------



## MMSS (4 Nov 2010)

I understand, was just tying it back to the previous reference.


----------

